# NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Boticas e Montalegre



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Sexta, 03 Dezembro 2010:

Serra da Cabreira:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Montalegre:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Johnny disse:


>



Brutal  

A condução deve ser engraçada no meio de tanta neve.


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 12:58)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 13:05)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Johnny disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Espectaculares fotos, com realce para esta que, com um perfeito enquadramento, custa a crer que foi tirada em Portugal. 

No futuro, espero vir a ter tempo e disponibilidade para realizar também algumas visitas a estes belos locais nortenhos, especialmente durante o Inverno.


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Boticas, Serra do Barroso... a partir daqui as acumulações eram assustadoras... cheguei a ter neve virgem q me cobria totalmente os pneus, e estes medem 90cm de altura... tive de voltar para trás...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Mais uma vez espectacular! 

És certamente o membro aqui da casa com melhores condições técnicas (o nosso Toyota! ), e talvez o Z13 (acho que também tem um 4x4 ). A isso aliado está a tua vontade de _aventura_, o resultado está à vista: Foto-reportagens em locais inimagináveis de alcançar a não ser assim!

Estamos é a ficar mal habituados, pois a cada dia temos _bouquet_ fotográfico novo! Ou seja, amanhã queremos mais! 


Parabéns novamente e muito obrigado por partilha tão valiosa! Nos fóruns dos 4x4 deves ser o membro n.º1 hehehe!


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

ESPECTACULAR! 

Grande aventura com esse bichinho


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Johnny disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Destaco esta imagem...
> 
> É preciso tê-los no sitio para tentar avançar com essa camada de neve... pois nunca se sabe a profundidade que atinge nem onde fica a faixa de rodagem....


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

actioman disse:


> És certamente o membro aqui da casa com melhores condições técnicas (o nosso Toyota! ), e talvez o Z13 (acho que também tem um 4x4 ).



O meu 4x4 é bem menos interessante! É completamente de série. O único equipamento que coloco entre Novembro e Março são uns pneus de inverno que fazem toda a diferença no tempo frio!

Mas é um fiel companheiro que nunca me deixou em lado algum e já transportou ilustres companheiros deste fórum!


*Uma foto de ontem em Montesinho*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

Hj ainda foi mais radical... mas ia bem acompanhado... avançamos em neves virgens, acima dos 900mts, com quase 100cm


----------



## GARFEL (4 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

só estive uma vez nessa zona
por sinal 
todo esse norte é de uma beleza sem limites
porque há beleza ao virar de cada esquina e não podemos conhecer todas as esquinas obrigado por mas mostrarem
fiz uma vez (apenas e só) o trajecto para vós bem conhecido 
NEGREDA-VINHAIS-CHAVES-MONTALEGRE-GERÊS-CASTRO LABOREIRO
e............ apesar da minha idade kota (só ás vezes (50) ) foi dos dias de passeio mais bonitos, mas...................em setembro fim de verão
ah.............agora
quem me dera 
poder fazer o mesmo trajecto nestes dias sempre com neve no horizonte e na borracha dos pneus
aproveitem ( acho que pelo menos voçês o fazem ) o privilégio de viver por esses lados
um grande abraço
garfel


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

Mais algumas de sexta-feira, 03 Dezembro 2010... por Terras Barrosãs:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iceworld (5 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Vê lá se não te esqueces-te de nenhuma foto! 

Obrigado


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Se n gostares, eu paro...Cm hj tá um dia de chuva e vento, dediquei-me à partilha de fotos...

J.H.



mQUOTE=iceworld;247893]Vê lá se não te esqueces-te de nenhuma foto! 

Obrigado  [/QUOTE]


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 15:49)

Brutais acumulações, Johnny! 

Essas aventuras com o _popó_ são espectaculares!
Quantas mais fotos melhores.


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

Que cenário de sonho!


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 16:06)

Tens aqui fotos históricas!


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Continuando...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Neve é aqui... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Neve a sério... pra cima de 100cm, em algumas zonas!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 16:16)

Que nevão brutal

Belas fotos deve ser uma aventura conduzir nestas condições


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Sem dúvida q foi uma semana com mt neve e temperaturas baixas... e em Montalegre e Barroso em geral, isso nota-se ainda mais...


A condução é com a "ponta das unhas"...

Mas em Bragança tb há mt disto...






MSantos disse:


> Que nevão brutal
> 
> Belas fotos deve ser uma aventura conduzir nestas condições


----------



## Johnny (5 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ao fundo, a Serra do Larouco...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Dez 2010 às 03:14)

Bem este tópico está cheio de fotos espectaculares. 

Parabéns!


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

Que show de tópico! Excelente


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

Johnny disse:


>



Aproveito para salientar esta foto.... reparem até que altura subiu a neve, por pouco tapava o tubo de suporte do STOP.


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Belas fotos  Obrigado pela partilha e pelo espírito de aventura


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Johnny disse:


> Sem dúvida q foi uma semana com mt neve e temperaturas baixas... e em Montalegre e Barroso em geral, isso nota-se ainda mais...
> 
> 
> A condução é com a "ponta das unhas"...
> ...



Em Bragança nunca vi um nevão destes, acho que acumulações destas são impossíveis ou muito improváveis em Bragança


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança nunca vi um nevão destes, acho que acumulações destas são impossíveis ou muito improváveis em Bragança



Na cidade é menos provável, embora já tenham existido nevões de 20cm. Mas aqui em Montesinho já lá andei algumas vezes com acumulações de 50 cm e até mais! De furar a neve e ficar enterrado até por cima do joelho!


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Qd falo em Bragança, refiro-me ao concelho... claro q na cidade, n será mt fácil... n nos esqueçamos q está entre as cotas dos 600/700m de altitude...




MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança nunca vi um nevão destes, acho que acumulações destas são impossíveis ou muito improváveis em Bragança


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Ora nem mais... o Montesinho é um excelente exemplo... da barragem da Serra Serrada, para norte, em direcção à fronteira e à casa/abrigo (Casa da Lama Grande), assistem-se a acumulações deste género!

http://v5.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/21192355.jpg?redirect_counter=2



Z13 disse:


> Na cidade é menos provável, embora já tenham existido nevões de 20cm. Mas aqui em Montesinho já lá andei algumas vezes com acumulações de 50 cm e até mais! De furar a neve e ficar enterrado até por cima do joelho!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

Estas Fotos sá agora as vi... Sim senho, mostram muito bem a quantidade de neve!!! Que grande cenario. Venham mais desses!!


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Aqui, com cerca de 50cm de acumulação, junto ao local q falo, a cerca de 1300/1350m de altitude...







Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Z13 disse:


> Na cidade é menos provável, embora já tenham existido nevões de 20cm. Mas aqui em Montesinho já lá andei algumas vezes com acumulações de 50 cm e até mais! De furar a neve e ficar enterrado até por cima do joelho!


----------



## Johnny (6 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Mas nada q se compare com as acumulações gigantescas q se dão nas Minas dos Carris, a quase 1500m de altitude, perto do pico da Nevosa (o mais elevado do Norte de Portugal Continental (1550m)...

Mas os Carris, já é outro campeonato...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/geres-fevereiro-1955-4-6-m-de-neve-1745.html






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Johnny disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Que manto branco... até onde a vista alcança!

Este tópico está totalmente deslumbrante!
Tens aqui material muito muito bom, Johnny!

Admiro mesmo a tua viagem de sonho.


----------



## amarusp (6 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

Incrivel!!
E eu que sou da serra fiquei admirado com tanta neve!!
parabens, Boas fotos!!


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2010 às 11:08)

Johnny disse:


> Aqui, com cerca de 50cm de acumulação, junto ao local q falo, a cerca de 1300/1350m de altitude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reconheço perfeitamente este local em Montesinho, lá encima na Lama Grande! Não falhas uma nevada!!!


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2010 às 11:15)

Johnny disse:


> Mas nada q se compare com as acumulações gigantescas q se dão nas Minas dos Carris, a quase 1500m de altitude, perto do pico da Nevosa (o mais elevado do Norte de Portugal Continental (1550m)...
> 
> Mas os Carris, já é outro campeonato...
> 
> ...



Johnny... mas aqui foste de Jipe??? É que nós fizemos lá uma caminhada no ano passado e não há jipe que suba lá a seco, quanto mais com essa neve...

*A nossa rota:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...opt-com-geres-18-20-setembro-2009-a-3714.html


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2010 às 12:37)

Aos Carris, só mm a pé ou BTT... mas sei de gente q já foi de jipe...




Z13 disse:


> Johnny... mas aqui foste de Jipe??? É que nós fizemos lá uma caminhada no ano passado e não há jipe que suba lá a seco, quanto mais com essa neve...
> 
> *A nossa rota:*
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...opt-com-geres-18-20-setembro-2009-a-3714.html


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

Sábado, 04 Dezembro 2010- Serra da Cabreira





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (7 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

NEVE, Região do Barroso e Serra do Gerês, *17 Fevereiro 2011*:

Perto da Vila de Salto, Serra do Barroso (+-900m);





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rui Ferreira (17 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Fotos fantásticas. Que inveja.

Será que aguenta até ao fim de semana?

Cumprimentos e obg pelas fotos


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

Numa das aldeias mais altas de Portugal- Sendim, Montalegre:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (17 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 00:02)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amando96 (18 Fev 2011 às 09:31)

Caiu uma bela quantidade


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

belas fotos, muita neve por ai caiu


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

NEVE- Montalegre- *17 Fevereiro 2011*:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 12:50)

Sendim, Montalegre (1200m):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 13:07)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Padornelos, Montalegre (Serra do Larouco):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rui Ferreira (18 Fev 2011 às 13:18)

Que bonitas fotos, só tenho pena de no fim de semana a neve já ter desaparecido toda devido à chuva que irá cair.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 13:33)

N tenhas dúvidas... A temperatura subiu mt e a chuva derreteu já gd parte...



Rui Ferreira disse:


> Que bonitas fotos, só tenho pena de no fim de semana a neve já ter desaparecido toda devido à chuva que irá cair.
> 
> Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2011 às 14:35)

Grande acumulação. As fotos estão muito boas.


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2011 às 14:35)

Como sempre! Foto-reportagens geniais! 

Boas acumulações, banco e branco a perder de vista! 

Obrigado!


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

Vila de Montalegre, ontem:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 17:13)

A caminho de Tourém/Pitões das Júnias...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

Belos cenários vestidos de branco *Johnny*.
É das poucas zonas do País já com alguma divulgação e que não conheço pessoalmente.
As imagens são interessantes e apesar de tão perto da fronteira retratam o lado genuíno que evoca as raízes de um Portugal antigo e profundo.


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

É verdade... o Barroso conserva bem as tradições, culturas e raízes e as suas gentes orgulham-se mt disso... mas em geral, os *Transmontanos* são assim...





joseoliveira disse:


> Belos cenários vestidos de branco *Johnny*.
> É das poucas zonas do País já com alguma divulgação e que não conheço pessoalmente.
> As imagens são interessantes e apesar de tão perto da fronteira retratam o lado genuíno que evoca as raízes de um Portugal antigo e profundo.


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/761/file2018k.mp4


----------



## Johnny (18 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/1055/file17931.mp4


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2011 às 23:12)

Boas imagens e vídeos Jonny.


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 00:47)

Na bela aldeia de Pitões das Júnias... a 1200m:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 01:01)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Junto à fronteira:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 01:22)

Ao fundo, Espanha... ou melhor, Galiza...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Knyght (19 Fev 2011 às 05:52)

Lindo


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

Ainda por Pitões das Júnias...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2011 às 12:49)

Johnny, és o verdadeiro Snowman todo o terreno  
Excelentes.


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 13:01)

Já nas zonas "baixas" do Barroso...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/624/p1030366g.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 13:15)

Aldeia de Ponteira, Montalegre:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Barragem da Paradela:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 13:23)

Baixo Barroso, aldeia de Ferral, Montalegre:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Barragem da Venda Nova:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2011 às 14:57)

Parabéns!!!

Além de maluco pela neve, demonstras habilidade para a fotografia!

Estão muito boas!


----------



## Rui Ferreira (19 Fev 2011 às 18:29)

Não me canso, que inveja... Amanhã ainda vou lá dar um salto para ver se sobrou alguma coisa.

Cump e obg pelas fotos


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 20:24)

3 coisas q adoro: Neve, todo-o-terreno e fotografia...


Z13 disse:


> Parabéns!!!
> 
> Além de maluco pela neve, demonstras habilidade para a fotografia!
> 
> Estão muito boas!


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2011 às 20:25)

Hj ainda havia qq coisa, pois fui de Braga à Póvoa de Lanhoso e reparei q ao longe, serra do Gerês, ainda havia picos com neve... talvez acima dos 1300m, tenhas sorte...




Rui Ferreira disse:


> Não me canso, que inveja... Amanhã ainda vou lá dar um salto para ver se sobrou alguma coisa.
> 
> Cump e obg pelas fotos


----------



## Rui Ferreira (19 Fev 2011 às 21:10)

Johnny disse:


> Hj ainda havia qq coisa, pois fui de Braga à Póvoa de Lanhoso e reparei q ao longe, serra do Gerês, ainda havia picos com neve... talvez acima dos 1300m, tenhas sorte...




Logo se verá, se alguém vir um Pajero DID meio "perdido" por aquelas zonas sou eu.

Cump


----------



## Johnny (20 Fev 2011 às 18:18)

Então a neve??? Tiveste sorte??

O Pajero safa-se?




Rui Ferreira disse:


> Logo se verá, se alguém vir um Pajero DID meio "perdido" por aquelas zonas sou eu.
> 
> Cump


----------



## Rui Ferreira (20 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

Johnny disse:


> Então a neve??? Tiveste sorte??
> 
> O Pajero safa-se?



Afinal não fui, de manhã chovia bastante e as temperaturas estavam altas (13ºc) que desanimei logo. Fica para uma próxima. 

O Pajero safa-se bem, não dá para trial, mas para a neve é muito bom. Nunca fiquei mal até hoje. 

Fica uma foto dele na Cabreira a 1/12/2010


----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

Bonito o Pajero e a paisagem!



Rui Ferreira disse:


> Afinal não fui, de manhã chovia bastante e as temperaturas estavam altas (13ºc) que desanimei logo. Fica para uma próxima.
> 
> O Pajero safa-se bem, não dá para trial, mas para a neve é muito bom. Nunca fiquei mal até hoje.
> 
> Fica uma foto dele na Cabreira a 1/12/2010


----------



## Johnny (15 Nov 2012 às 18:54)

... nunca mais chega, a tão desejada... ;-)


----------



## ogalo (15 Nov 2012 às 23:53)

Johnny disse:


> ... nunca mais chega, a tão desejada... ;-)


Já não deve faltar muito


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2012 às 14:28)

NEVE na Serra do Gerês,  Minas dos Carris (Montalegre)

Dia 28 Novembro 2012:

http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/

Fotos de Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Scuderia (3 Dez 2012 às 20:32)

Ola a todos,

Em 2010 também apanhei imensa neve em Montalegre e no Salto  

Desde essa altura fiquei apanhado pela fantástica terra barrosã  

Já em 2011 não apanhei assim tanta neve  (deve ser da troika lol


----------



## Scuderia (3 Dez 2012 às 20:50)

Ontem meti no carro e fui a Montalegre / Pitões das Junias 

Serra do Larouco





Pitões













Espanha é que tinha


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 22:20)

Essa serra em Espanha, penso tratar-se de Manzaneda...


----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2013 às 16:07)

Não era neve, mas parecia... domingo, 08 de Dezembro 2013, em Vieira do Minho (Braga)...


----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2013 às 16:08)




----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2013 às 16:15)




----------



## Johnny (10 Dez 2013 às 16:20)




----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

É geada que nas áreas de sombra se vai mantendo de uns dias para os outros. Este tipo de tempo é favorável ao aparecimento deste fenómeno.


----------



## Johnny (6 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

Sábado 04 de Janeiro 2014:

Fotos com fraca qualidade devido ao forte/frio vento e nevoeiro q se fez sentir...

1º, ainda em Braga, um forte aguaceiro de granizo...













Em poucos segundos a estrada nacional 103 ficou coberta de branco...

















As cotas de neve acumulada a cerca de 900/1000m, na serra do Gerês...









Efeitos do forte vento q se tem feito sentir...









... a cerca de 800m:













+- 800/900m





















Já no talefe (topo da Cabreira)...


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 18 Janeiro 2014*

Fotos acabadas de tirar...

 A neve caía a partir do 700m, mais coisa menos coisa... acumulando a partir dos 800m...

Com a vinda da noite, a coisa promete...


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 18 Janeiro 2014*


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 18 Janeiro 2014*

Como já tem sido hábito, pena o nevoeiro...


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

Que paisagens maravilhosas que aqui habitualmente nos deixas Johnny! E claro com os todo terreno sempre presentes. 

Obrigado pela excelente partilha uma vez mais.


----------



## Johnny (20 Jan 2014 às 18:36)

Obrigado!



actioman disse:


> Que paisagens maravilhosas que aqui habitualmente nos deixas Johnny! E claro com os todo terreno sempre presentes.
> 
> Obrigado pela excelente partilha uma vez mais.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:29)

Belíssimas e fresquinhas Johnny!  Obrigado!


----------



## Johnny (30 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*

Para n variar... aqui vai do mesmo... (fotos de ontem)















































Fracas acumulações e apenas acima dos 900m... temperatura mt alta...









A nevar com alguma intensidade:


----------



## Johnny (30 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*


----------



## Johnny (30 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*





Em poucos minutos, passou-se do nevoeiro a um sol brilhante... é assim na montanha!


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

*Re: NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*



Johnny disse:


> Para n variar... aqui vai do mesmo... (fotos de ontem)



Tu não te preocupes Johnny que ninguém se vai queixar por ser mais do mesmo! 

Eu até já tinha pensado, então e as fotos do homem dos todo-terreno onde andam!? Tu já sabes que és um dos obrigatórios nestes eventos! E em quantidade e qualidade de imagens ninguém por aqui te ganha! 
Destacava as do arco-íris, do MeteoPT escrito na neve, a da pegada (um 44 certamente!) E claro a do Land Rover 

Obrigado uma vez mais por estas excursões virtuais a bordo da tua viatura! Deve ser uma excelente sensação a de se conduzir em estradas ou campos atolados de neve! Espectáculo! 

Abraço e nunca te esqueças aqui da malta que adora neve. Podem ser só uma meia dúzia a agradecer, mas certamente haverá umas centenas a apreciar para não dizer milhares!


----------



## Johnny (30 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

*Re: NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*

Obrigado!

É um prazer e uma paixão...

NOTA: a pegada é 43... e o veículo é um Toyota Land Cruiser...

Abraço e continuação de um excelente inverno!


J.H.



actioman disse:


> Tu não te preocupes Johnny que ninguém se vai queixar por ser mais do mesmo!
> 
> Eu até já tinha pensado, então e as fotos do homem dos todo-terreno onde andam!? Tu já sabes que és um dos obrigatórios nestes eventos! E em quantidade e qualidade de imagens ninguém por aqui te ganha!
> Destacava as do arco-íris, do MeteoPT escrito na neve, a da pegada (um 44 certamente!) E claro a do Land Rover
> ...


----------



## Johnny (30 Jan 2014 às 22:09)

*NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Serra da Cabreira, 29 Janeiro 2014*





Alguns picos do Gerês:













Aldeias serranas de Vieira do Minho...


----------

